# raw food and lactating bitch



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all...ok so here's the deal...i have a lactating bitch that just delived saturday afternoon. I currently have her on kirklands signature puppy food but id like to switch her to all raw as she she more readily eats it as any dog would, plus she just nibbles on the dry. I know there are many discussions on raw but they arent plainly put enough for me as so many ppl feed some many different ways. I know ppl that feed strictly either only chicken backs or leg quarters or a mix of the two. I am able to get both of those fairly cheap. 40lbs of chicken back for $15 and 40lbs leg quarters $25. Basically what i want to know is if only either of those would be sufficient enough for a lactating bitch and once she comes off or should i feed additional raw foods and if so, what specifically?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You Never feed one protein source or your dog will suffer health issues down the road and vitamin deficiency . feeding raw isn't as simple as feeding them a chicken quarter or a back. If your are still going to feeding kibble and raw together than your better off feeding her ALL raw or all kibble. they both digest differently and can cause stomach upset if fed together . I'd wait until she weans her litter and the pups are gone before you start raw. Why was your bitch even bred? Have you not learned anything on here how this breed is OVER bred and that there are tons of pit bull type breeds dying in shelters everyday? sorry, but I had to mention that to you. very sad when people breed just to breed because they can. If your seriously interested in raw then here is a great link to get you started. I followed it %100 and have had much success. 
http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

....i completely understand that this "Breed" or the lack there of is being over bred but this is not my 1st rodeo. I am much more put together than my post exhibits ONLY because i have never fed raw b4. Not at one time did i say i was going to feed both raw and kibble together. I do understand and appreciate your concern with the over population of these dogs. However, i am far from ignorant to the breed or incapable of learning more. I have thouroughly read the posts on raw feeding and was just attempting to get meal by meal ingredients from different ppl to see what direction id like to go in IF i decided to feed raw. This was an akc breeding(not ukc) done strictly to preserve a certain line and all offspring will not be kept and not shipped off like toys. I only asked the question because i know raw is more nutrious and natural. Thank u foryour input though


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ttwiata said:


> ....i completely understand that this "Breed" or the lack there of is being over bred but this is not my 1st rodeo. I am much more put together than my post exhibits ONLY because i have never fed raw b4. *Not at one time did i say i was going to feed both raw and kibble together*. I do understand and appreciate your concern with the over population of these dogs. However, i am far from ignorant to the breed or incapable of learning more. I have thouroughly read the posts on raw feeding and was just attempting to get meal by meal ingredients from different ppl to see what direction id like to go in IF i decided to feed raw. This was an akc breeding(not ukc) done strictly to preserve a certain line and all offspring will not be kept and not shipped off like toys. I only asked the question because i know raw is more nutrious and natural. Thank u foryour input though


I was merely suggesting that you feed one or the other.....I wasn't accusing you of doing so but some people do feed kibble and raw together. However, most have issues feeding that way. The link I provided you is used on yahoo raw chat groups I'm on as well as a dog food forum I frequent so it's good info. And yes, a RAW diet is far more nutritious and more biologically appropriate than a bag a dried kibble and my dog is thriving on it.

AKC breeding you say? Do you show your dog? What bloodlines is she? I'm not a fan of the AKC at all. They just breed pretty dogs with no working ability or function. Very few AKC dogs today can do the jobs that they were once bred to do. Take the GSD for instance which I've grown up with all my life......The AKC bred American dogs can barely walk with their slouched rear end. They could never function as a working dog on a ranch or on a police force like a German bred working GSD can. I grew up with the working GSD's that were K9 dogs. Just saying LOL!  Good luck with your girl if you choose to put her on a RAW diet. Let us know how she does


----------



## Seabuscuit (May 18, 2020)

ttwiata said:


> Hello all...ok so here's the deal...i have a lactating bitch that just delived saturday afternoon. I currently have her on kirklands signature puppy food but id like to switch her to all raw as she she more readily eats it as any dog would, plus she just nibbles on the dry. I know there are many discussions on raw but they arent plainly put enough for me as so many ppl feed some many different ways. I know ppl that feed strictly either only chicken backs or leg quarters or a mix of the two. I am able to get both of those fairly cheap. 40lbs of chicken back for $15 and 40lbs leg quarters $25. Basically what i want to know is if only either of those would be sufficient enough for a lactating bitch and once she comes off or should i feed additional raw foods and if so, what specifically?


Ttwaita Sorry to go slightly off topic but I see you're able to get 40 lbs chicken backs & quarters cheaply. I'm in Darlington, MD but from LA where I was in a coop for raw feeding. Here, I can't find anything affordable. I also want raw milk & butter (PA I think). If you could point me in the direction of buying where you buy, you'd be making some dogs very happy. Not sure how to find your reply. Just joined. You can email me. [email protected]


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Seabuscuit said:


> Ttwaita Sorry to go slightly off topic but I see you're able to get 40 lbs chicken backs & quarters cheaply. I'm in Darlington, MD but from LA where I was in a coop for raw feeding. Here, I can't find anything affordable. I also want raw milk & butter (PA I think). If you could point me in the direction of buying where you buy, you'd be making some dogs very happy. Not sure how to find your reply. Just joined. You can email me. [email protected]


This post is 8 years old. The original posters are no longer active on the forum.

If you're looking for local things to add to your raw meal plan I suggest hitting local butchers and farmers markets. Become a regular and make friends. Once they know you and know you're feeding your dog, they'll sell you things they wouldn't normally sell.


----------

